# Bobby



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Maggie and I spent a couple of hours watching this DVD last night. I've always been a big admirer of both Bobby and Jack Kennedy, but particularly Bobby. We need more leaders like him. The movie and my memories of his loss were painful reminders of how much politics and politicians have deteriorated in the last 40 years.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the headsup, John. I'll have to add it to my collection.

Regards to Gus and the missus.


----------

